# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  الإمام عبد الرحمن المباركفوري

## الحسين المالكي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
من يدلني على مصادر ترجمت لهذا العالم الجليل محمد عبد الرحمن بن عبد الرحيم المباركفوري صاحب كتاب تحفة الأحوذي.
بارك الله فيكم

----------


## السكران التميمي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..

طبع كتاب في الآونة الأخيرة هو من أجمع ما ألف حول العلامة (المباركفوري) رحمه الله؛ هذا الكتاب هو:
(العلامة المحدث المباركفوري ومنهجه في كتابه تحفة الأحوذي بشرح جامع الترمذي)
وفي آخره نصوص وثائقية حول المباركفوري؛ فيها: إجازته للشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم آل الشيخ.

هذا الكتاب صدر عن (دا رالبشائر الإسلامية) من تأليف: (عبد الله بن رفدان الشهراني).

الكتاب كلمة (قيّم) قليلة في حقه.

----------


## محمد طلحة مكي

(العلامة المحدث المباركفوري ومنهجه في كتابه تحفة الأحوذي بشرح جامع الترمذي)
انظر هنا

----------

